# Ultimate Spiderman PC



## Cmarr (Mar 7, 2005)

I have framerate problems with this game, I think my computer should be able the handle this game because I am able to play games like half-life 2 and doom 3 etc at full spec with not framerate problems whatsoever. But the framerate on this is pretty bad. I even tried turning down everything to minimum and the res to 640x480 and the framerate is just a bad as on full spec at 1720x1000. Doesn't anyone else have this problem and it just has to do with poor game coding or is it just me.


----------



## ptothet (Oct 2, 2005)

I too have this problem, thought it might be a vsync issue seen as there isnt an option, having it on as defualt doesnt help either, but like you say its the same on all resolutions/refresh rates. someone please help!!!!!


----------



## kainy (Jun 30, 2005)

Have you looked at the website to make sure that your graphics card is supported. Somtimes graphics cards won't run properly even if you have the good specs.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

kainy said:


> Have you looked at the website to make sure that your graphics card is supported. Somtimes graphics cards won't run properly even if you have the good specs.


Surely a 6800ultra is supported.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Never assume  You should always check to make sure you hardware is supported or compatible. Also make sure you have the latest drivers.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

System requirementsentium III 1.2 GHz, 256 MB RAM, graphic card 32MB (GeForce 2 or better), 3.5 GB HDD, Windows 2000/XP


----------



## jrizz0 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a geforce4 mx440 PCI 64mb and I am capable of playing HL2 more than decently and play CS: Source with very substantial graphics on a 1024x768 and sometimes (If I want to) 1280x1024 resolution and I have Xmen2 Rise of Apocalypse and those games all run fine. This lack of decent framerate with this spiderman game is just autrocious. Completely absurd and quite an anamoly. IF anyone figures out wtf is wrong with this game, because it sure as hell is not my graphics card, PLEASE let me know! I want to beat johnny storm in that race without getting all caught up in the stuttery/choppy nature of this environment. I too have seen that it acts the same in all resolutions (mine is set to 1280x1024 just for the hell of it) and changing settings in the video options does nothing....I hope that they patch this...


----------



## jrizz0 (Oct 5, 2005)

I went to guru3d.com and grabbed the nforce 81.40 graphics drivers and uninstalled my 78.01 drivers and the installed the 81.40 and saw a big change in performance....those of you with the 6800 I recommend looking through all of the driver releases there marked 81.** or higher

you'll find the link on the right side of guru3d.com's front page. "NForce Drivers"


----------



## Cmarr (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, I installed the newest drivers, and it does run significantly more smoother. There are still problems, but minor problems compared to the old drivers.


----------



## Hyuhang (Oct 25, 2005)

I've also got an problem on Ultimate Spiderman PC Version.At first,the game was buggy all over.Background and character color is distorted.I've updated my driver and only the buggy background still remain (Intel 82845G Chip).How can I solve this problem?Thanks.


----------



## Hyuhang (Oct 25, 2005)

*BUMP* Anyone help?Please I am desperate...thanks


----------



## jrizz0 (Oct 5, 2005)

I would recommend trying different drivers until the problem stops...also check your cards graphic settings. More than likely, there's just some rendering issue that your card is having.


----------

